# Hey Oregon Camper Tell Us How Ces Was!



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Seen a few tidbits on the net.. I thought about ya..

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It was a great time. SOOOO much to see and only 2 days to do it....plus all those darn customers wanted to have meetings! How dare they interfere with my "shopping dream". After attending CES I kinda understand how my wife feels when she goes shopping for shoes at Nordstroms.

I have a 7 page "trip report" complete with pictures and comments, I'd be happy to send anyone. It's just to bing to post here. PM me if you want it.

Saw a 103" TV that would go perfect in my house...









While this isn't the picture I took, I still saw this at the show. I guess the iPod is officially in EVERY room of the house now.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

An iPod station in the bathroom?? LOL! Now I've seen it all









Guess they're trying to replace good ol' magazines and newspapers









It would be kind of difficult though to wipe your backside with your iPod if you ran out of TP


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Are they going to call it the ipoddy?
Just kidding!!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Good one Chabbie!

Welcome back to OC!

Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Are they going to call it the ipoddy?
> Just kidding!!!


ROTF!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It was a great time. SOOOO much to see and only 2 days to do it....plus all those darn customers wanted to have meetings! How dare they interfere with my "shopping dream". After attending CES I kinda understand how my wife feels when she goes shopping for shoes at Nordstroms.
> 
> I have a 7 page "trip report" complete with pictures and comments, I'd be happy to send anyone. It's just to bing to post here. PM me if you want it.
> 
> ...


That would go good in the OB. Matches the decor don't you think?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Are they going to call it the ipoddy?


Chabbie, my thought exactly. I was fixing to post that when, what did I see, the very next post was yours!

You beat me to it. LOL.

Mark


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It was a great time. SOOOO much to see and only 2 days to do it....plus all those darn customers wanted to have meetings! How dare they interfere with my "shopping dream". After attending CES I kinda understand how my wife feels when she goes shopping for shoes at Nordstroms.
> 
> I have a 7 page "trip report" complete with pictures and comments, I'd be happy to send anyone. It's just to bing to post here. PM me if you want it.
> 
> ...


Looks like Apple is really on a roll!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> That would go good in the OB. Matches the decor don't you think?


If there was only space to put a TP holder in the bathroom....


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Are they going to call it the ipoddy?
> 
> 
> Chabbie, my thought exactly. I was fixing to post that when, what did I see, the very next post was yours!
> ...


Mark, I guess great minds think alike!








Chabbie


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It was a great time. SOOOO much to see and only 2 days to do it....plus all those darn customers wanted to have meetings! How dare they interfere with my "shopping dream". After attending CES I kinda understand how my wife feels when she goes shopping for shoes at Nordstroms.
> 
> I have a 7 page "trip report" complete with pictures and comments, I'd be happy to send anyone. It's just to bing to post here. PM me if you want it.
> 
> ...


When is this going to be out I'll be getting one of those


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Are they going to call it the ipoddy?
> Just kidding!!!


LOL good one!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Herkdoctor said:


> It was a great time. SOOOO much to see and only 2 days to do it....plus all those darn customers wanted to have meetings! How dare they interfere with my "shopping dream". After attending CES I kinda understand how my wife feels when she goes shopping for shoes at Nordstroms.
> 
> I have a 7 page "trip report" complete with pictures and comments, I'd be happy to send anyone. It's just to bing to post here. PM me if you want it.
> 
> ...


When is this going to be out I'll be getting one of those
[/quote]
Cool Herk!
Do we all get to try it out at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion??

Good thing you'll have full hookups there, might draw quite a crowd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> When is this going to be out I'll be getting one of those


They are out right now...

Here is a link to one on eBay.

iPod TP Holder


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

For the man who has everthing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya know...the iPod isn't just MP3's....they also play video. I'm starting to realize how this thing made its way into the market.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ya know...the iPod isn't just MP3's....they also play video. I'm starting to realize how this thing made its way into the market.


So we can watch something crappy on the crapper?









Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jlbabb28 said:


> Ya know...the iPod isn't just MP3's....they also play video. I'm starting to realize how this thing made its way into the market.


So we can watch something crappy on the crapper?









Jeff
[/quote]

You got that right...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Glad things went well OC.. I wish i could have went. I have a soft spot for electrical gadgets.. Two bad you couldnt have had a day to yourself. Sounds fun anyway.

Carey


----------

